# Hayes Inlet Sat Morn 27/10



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Lazybugger,

Sounds like a plan. 9am - 9:30am sounds like gentlemen's hours. You launching from Haysmouth Parade @ Clontarf?

I'm in.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Lazybugger,

Paul (Are-We-There-Yet) launches from Haysmouth Parade at Clontarf. So sounds like the place. See ya there at 9am.

Been wanting to check Hayes Inlet out for some time now.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is the ramp, should be plenty of water, high tide will be lapping the top of the ramp.










I'll be going early, and taking a cast net to get some live bait and haveing a go at some Jacks further up stream. I'll see you on the way back. Try for flatties in the shallow water for the first 2 hours of run out, also flick small plastics around the mangroves for bream. See ya there


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Think I can join in tomorrow, having a motor serviced so if all works out will see you at the ramp. Thanks.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I hope to be on the water by 6.00 am and intend heading up fresh water creek ( UBD map 90. K /15). I was given a location that has the occasional jack so I want to get there before high tide.
So if any ones up for an early start and a big paddle (2 kms to destination) please join me. Otherwise I'll catch up with you on the way back.
here's my phone no. 0412901565
Happy fishing  
.


----------

